# MTH NYC Hudson??



## leikec (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey everyone, 

I'm new to the forum, and still learning about large scale modeling. I've been involved in model railroading for 35 years as a modeler, dealer, and consultant. 

What are your impressions of the MTH 4-6-4, both looks and run quality? Would this engine reliably go around a 5' radius curve? I know the engine would look better on larger curves, but I have a space problem... 

Thanks, 

Jeff C


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep the MTH RailKing #1 Gauge Hudson is one fine looking & operating locomotive..infact to me it's one of MTH's finest... I have a Boston & Albany version that I'm currently re-painting into a NYC version. The MTH website say's the Hudson will handle a R2 curve which if I remember correctly is a 30.5" radius curve so 5' curves should be no problem. Raymond that posts on here has some movies of his Hudson zipping around his layout..hopefully he'll post a link to his website.../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Jeff, 

I have to echo what Chuck said, it's one of MTH's best runners. Mine is very smooth at high speeds and I typically run mine at 70+ scale MPH. If you would like to see some videos of it see the Videos link on my website at the link in my signature. There is a section just for the Hudson. The Long train running music video also has some good clips of it running at speed. 

I also agree that going around a 10' diameter curve will be no problem with this engine. As far as looks, it has great detail when compared to some other plastic offerings of engines in this size range. You won't be disappointed with it. Now of course the USA Train Hudson is of a different class and is a work of art but it's 2-3 times the price. As far as run quality, my engine has many hours of operation on it at highs speeds and since MTH uses all metal gears it should last forever. 

Hope this helps some and let us know if you have any more questions. 

Raymond


----------



## leikec (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks guys! I'm very interested in this engine. Is the drawbar adjustable to close up the distance between engine and tender? I realize that would affect the minimum radius. 

Jeff C


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Sure thing! Hmmmm... not sure I remember, may have to let chuck answer this one. I made custom drawbars for all my MTH steamers to get real close coupling of the tender to the engine. The Articulateds do have a drawbar with two holes for closer coupling but in my opinion they are still too far away. 

Glad you asked as it reminded me that I need to post pictures of the custom ones I made on my website.  


Raymond


----------



## leikec (Jul 19, 2008)

Raymond, 

What is the tightest radius on your outdoor layout? I love the videos! 

Jeff C


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Jeff, glad you like them. 

My layout is all 20ft diameter. (10ft radius) 

The best pics of the layout are under the 2006 section under the track expansion section. 


Raymond


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

I just found this photo of the custom drawbar I made for one of the Big Boys. 










The one I made for the Hudson is a lot like this but was modified in design for clearances. 


Raymond


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's the Hudson drawbar and sorry to say it's non-adjustable../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif 

If your handy you can always make one...


----------



## leikec (Jul 19, 2008)

What about the cracked driver center problem - I've seen an example where the drivers were superglued, is this a big problem??? 

Jeff C


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

In my case it's not a problem but don't know about anyone else. I have seem some cracking on my drivers but it doesn't seem to have affected the running smoothness (roundness of the drivers). MTH did a couple of things, one they went to a new design on the plastic drivers on their Challengers and I assume the Hudsons that were in production to sure up the stability of the driver and a likely response to the cracking. On the Big Boys they went will an all metal cast driver which I'm hoping will be what they go with for all new engines from here on out to ensure they have and keep perfectly round drivers. You could try and superglue them but I'm not going to mess with mine. I wouldn't let it stop you from getting one of these engines. You can get them replaced through MTH if you have an issue. 

One thing about MTH, they seem to be proactive about making changes at problem points. Examples are the all metal drivers, solid metal frame on Big Boy after the Challengers turned out a little light, added front weight transfer suspension on Big Boy after front driver slippage problems on Challengers, went with metal ends on the front steam delivery pipes on the Big Boys after some cracking was found on the Challengers. 

Raymond


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh, That Hudson is a pretty good smoker also...


----------



## leikec (Jul 19, 2008)

My thread lives.... 

Nice, smoky picture. 

Jeff C


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Jeff, did you ever find a Hudson as MTH has been out of stock on the NYC version for what seems like a couple of years now. The MTH shipping schedule shows more coming in December?? The new ones just may have the smoking whistle & swinging bell..that would be just over the top...









I've been contemplating plumbing some smoke to come out of the cylinders and maybe the steam driven electrical generator...









I really like my MTH Hudson..she just runs like heck every day.

I like my USAT Hudson also but the MTH version was alot more cost friendly!


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

You gotta love MTH's smoke units . . .


----------



## fildowns (May 17, 2008)

Hey that loco is in fall camouflage 

You gotta love all those colors...I sure hope MTH run that daylight scheme again...


----------



## leikec (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm still very interested in the MTH Hudson, but I just popped for a Bachmann 4-4-0 and that took all of my train funds for a while.... 

Jeff C


----------

